# Add Starz app



## VicV_1 (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a HBO app on my Bolt+. Why isn't there a Starz app? I would like to see an app for all the premium channels.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Because Starz has not written one. 

You can also get Starz through Amazon, not sure how that works, though.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

VicV_1 said:


> There is a HBO app on my Bolt+. Why isn't there a Starz app? I would like to see an app for all the premium channels.


+ Showtime app
+ ESPN app


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

JayMan747 said:


> + Showtime app
> + ESPN app


 If enough people are interested then Showtime will build it. TiVo does not make cable tv apps.

Click here to request a SHOWTIME app

.


----------



## squash22 (Feb 4, 2018)

People should request:
AMC : Contact Us
Starz: STARZ Contact Us
Showtime: SHOWTIME - Watch Award-Winning Series, Order PPV Fights, Stream Across Your Favorite Devices

Cut and paste:
Please develop and release a [insert content provider] app for the Tivo platform.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

I feel like there used to be a Starz app around 2016-2017 but it got removed at some point after, but maybe I'm misremembering.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I remember a Starz app as well. You may have helped me misremember!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

rdrrepair said:


> If enough people are interested then Showtime will build it. TiVo does not make cable tv apps.
> 
> Click here to request a SHOWTIME app
> 
> .


Tivo doesn't make apps it's up to the app developers to make it for tivo


----------

